# [xterm] modifier variable TERM

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Je me connecte sous solaris depuis un terminal gnome via ssh et losque je fais un "vi toto.txt", j'ai l'erreur suivante sous solaris :

```
xterm-256color : n'est pas un type de terminal connu

Impossible de déterminer le terminal utilisé. 'xterm-256color'est le seul défini.

[Utilisation du mode d'ouverture]

```

la variable est defini comme ceci :

```
TERM=xterm-256color
```

Sous Debian, je n'ai pas cette erreur et j'ai :

```

TERM=xterm
```

Comment changer ceci de manière globale ?

Peut on avoir les deux ?

MerciLast edited by mcsky2 on Thu Oct 08, 2015 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu dois pouvoir tuner la configuration sous .ssh/config (ou authorized_keys) avec une section spéciale pour ton hôte solaris et un coup de SendEnv ou équivalent dedans?  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas regardé dans le détail, mais ça doit être faisable. Sinon il reste un bon gros hack de goret comme suggéré ici.

PS: Pourrais-tu STP mettre un titre un peu plus précis? Là... il ne ressemble pas à grand chose  :Wink:  (même s'il est en "conformité", d'après la police du fofo)

----------

